# Globe Roll 1 or Langster



## MaveN (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm looking for an entry-level single speed and I've narrowed it down to these two...I'm talking to two different sellers on craigslist and well I'm I need to decide which to get....I have no knowledge on these bikes so if people can tell me the pros and cons and how these bieks are different..that would be awesome..


----------



## MaveN (Oct 15, 2009)

Globe Roll 1 fixed gear Globe Roll

Specialized Langster w/ Sugino Messenger BB & Crankset $350 Langster

Here are the ads I'm talking about.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

The langster is designed for track use so the geometry will differ from the roll which is designed to be ridden on the street. Either would do nicely but the feel will be different. Test ride if possible


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Langsters are sweeet!!!!


----------

